# How can i fix my car ac



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Auto Zone sells a CD/DVD that will teach you what you need to know to fix your A/C. It's more involved than you may realize, but very doable by a DIYer


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

When you say your ac is not working, do you mean it is not blowing cold air or the fan is not coming on? Is the compressor kicking in? If not could just be low on refrigerant. 

The green residue that you saw is a dye added to the refrigerant to help detect leaks. I would not be to concerned about seeing it on the low side; that is were they add refrigerant and it would be normal to see a little residue there.


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

OK thanks,
i am going to check for that cd/dvd at auto zone. But the fan does turn on its that no ac comes out. it blows allot of hot air when the heater is on but its just like a regular fan when i change the temperature to cold


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

What is the make, model and year of the car?

Is the compressor kicking in? You should definitely hear it click in, you should also notice an additional load on the engine. If it is kicking in you should really but a set of gauges on it to see what the pressures are. 

A *very* general rule of thumb for pressures are 30 to 35 for the low side, then 2 1/4 to 2 1/2 the ambient temp for the high side.

You should measure the ambient temp about a foot from your condenser. Lets say the temp is 80* then your high side should be somewhere between 180 and 200.

You can also charge by vent temps. Put a thermometer in the center vent. When you are getting close, monitor the temp, add just an oz at a time giving it a few minutes to stabilize, one the temp starts to climb back up she is full.

If your system is completely flat you will have to pull a vacuum to get all the non condensibles out of the system. If you do not do that the system will not cool properly.


----------

